# VPN is connected by can't access shares



## pqcontrols (Jul 24, 2007)

*VPN is connected but can't access shares*

I hope someone can help. I have 2 Linksys RV082 routers at separate locations with a gateway to gateway VPN connection. The connection is working. This I know. The problem is the people at the remote location cannot access any of the shared resources on our file server which is running Windows Small Business Server 2003. I can access shared folders on one of the computers they have connected to their router, but they get the "Network Path not Found" error message when trying to access anyting on our server. Also all of the permissions are set correctly.


----------

